# Τι εστί εκδότης; (Άρθρο του Γ. Δ. Φέξη, 1902)



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Το 1902, απαντώντας σε πρόσκληση του Κων. Φ. Σκόκου, ο εκδότης Γεώργιος Δ. Φέξης στέλνει μια επιστολή-συνεργασία για το ετήσιο _Εθνικόν Ημερολόγιον_ που εξέδιδε ο πρώτος. Το θέμα της, _Η εκδοτική εν Ελλάδι_. Μετά από τα σύντομα προκαταρκτικά, ο εκδότης μπαίνει στο ψαχνό:


Και εν πρώτοις τι εστί εκδότης; Η λέξις είναι γνωστή βεβαίως, το πράγμα όμως είναι εντελώς σχεδόν άγνωστον δια τους πολλούς. Ομοιάζει με την βανάναν, την οποίαν όλοι γνωρίζουν κατ' όνομα, πολλοί ολίγοι όμως έφαγαν. Δι' αυτούς, τους πολλούς, ο εκδότης είναι και δεν είναι επαγγελματίας· έχει κάποιαν σχέσιν με τα βιβλία, αλλά και με τας εφημερίδας· έχει τυπογραφείον ίσως, αλλά κολλά και προγράμματα· ενίοτε βγάζει και εικόνας, δένει δε και βιβλία. Είναι λοιπόν κάτι νεφελωδώς αόριστον και ασύλληπτον ο εκδότης, μισοεφημεριδογράφος, μισοτυπογράφος, μισοπρογραμματοποιός, μισοζωγράφος, μισοβιβλιοδέτης.​

Αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε ολόκληρη την επιστολή-συνεργασία, θα την βρείτε σε pdf, εδώ. Φυσικά, όπως καταλάβατε, η επιλογή του μικρού δείγματος δεν έγινε τυχαία. ;) Δείτε π.χ. την πρόταση με την _βανάναν_. Δεν ξενίζει μόνο με την τότε απόδοση αυτού του φρούτου· παρατηρήστε και τη σύναψη _πολλοί ολίγοι_. Θα δείτε και άλλες ανάλογες «ιδιοτροπίες» στο κείμενο, μια γλώσσα πολύ λιγότερο ρυθμισμένη, πράγματα άγνωστα ή ξεχασμένα από τους πολλούς, όπως π.χ. τον τρόπο γραφής ήναι.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει φυσικά και στο ουσιαστικό της μέρος, χωρίς όμως να σημαίνει ότι οι εκδότες εκείνων των ηρωικών χρόνων και οι σημερινοί εκδότες είναι 100% το ίδιο πράγμα...


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2011)

Πολύ καλογραμμένο και πνευματώδες!

(Αλλά γιατί λιγότερο ρυθμισμένη η γλώσσα; Μόνο το πολλοί ολίγοι με ξένισε -το ήναι δεν το βρήκα αλλά πρέπει να είναι σε υποτακτική, έτσι; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Εννοούσα αυτό στην αρχή της δεύτερης παραγράφου (δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να πολυτονίσω ηλεκτρονικά):

Τώ όντι η περιγραφή των εργασιών ενός εκδοτικού καταστήματος δεν θα _*ήναι*_ δια τους αναγνώστας του Ημερολογίου σου [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Ας προσθέσω κι άλλο ένα δειγματάκι. Περί γουαναμπήδων μεταφραστών ο λόγος (αλλά παρατηρήστε τη συνεπή χρήση των αποστρόφων μαζί με τις δύο βερσιόν του φιστικιού):


[...]Υπάρχουν όμως και οι μη αρκούμενοι εις μεταφραστικήν απλώς δόξαν και επιδιώκοντες φήμην συγγραφέως. Αυτοί γράφουν πρωτότυπα έργα, μυθιστορήματα ως επί το πλείστον, αλλά και φιλοσοφικά έργα και επιστημονικά.

Και οι μεν και οι δε, μόλις θέσουν την τελευταίαν τελείαν επί του χειρογράφου, αρχίζουν τα όνειρα. Όνειρα κυανά καί φυστικιά. Ο επίδοξος συγγραφεύς κολυμβά εις κυανούν πέλαγος εικοσιπενταδράχμων και εκατονταδράχμων καί εις φιστικίζοντα ωκεανόν πεντακοσιοδράχμων καλοσιδερωμένων της Εθνικής, υπεράνω των οποίωv πτερυγίζει προικοφόρος νύμφη εν είδει ουράς. Και έτσι απευθύνεται η πρώτη επιστολή, ή αποφασίζεται η πρώτη επίσκεψις εις τον εκδότην.

Έχω εις χείρας μου μίαν τοιαύτην επιστολήν ληφθείσαν προ ολίγων ημερών. Πρόκειται περί μεταφράσεως ενός τομιδίου διηγημάτων εξ ολιγίστων τυπογραφικών φύλλων. Ο μεταφραστής θέτει τετραγωνικώτατα τους όρους του διά τήν παραχώρησιν του χειρογράφου. Ακούσατε:

Πρώτον. Δύο χιλιάδας δραχμάς άμα τη παραδόσει του χειρογράφου.
Δεύτερον. Τριακόσια σώματα εκ του έργου.
Τρίτον. 40 0)0 επί των κερδών.

Δεν είναι και πολλά. Υπάρχουν άλλοι απαιτητικώτεροι ακόμη. Σημειωτέον ότι όλη η μετάφρασις του έργου είναι εργασία δέκα έως δεκαπέντε ημερών δι' ένα πρώτης τάξεως μεταφραστήν όστις θα πληρωθή δι' αυτήν διακοσίας το πολύ δραχμάς.

Εις την πρότασιν αυτήν ο εκδότης είναι ηναγκασμένος ν' απαντήση ευχαριστών δια την ευγενή προσφοράν και λυπούμενος διότι άλλαι εργασίαι δεν του επιτρέπουν ν' αναλάβη και την έκδοσιν ταύτην. [...]​


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοούσα αυτό στην αρχή της δεύτερης παραγράφου (δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να πολυτονίσω ηλεκτρονικά):
> 
> Τώ όντι η περιγραφή των εργασιών ενός εκδοτικού καταστήματος δεν θα _*ήναι*_ δια τους αναγνώστας του Ημερολογίου σου [...]



Υποτακτική λοιπόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Δεν είναι απλός μέλλων διαρκής που λέγαμε παλιά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είναι απλός μέλλων διαρκής που λέγαμε παλιά;


Δεν διέφερε ο μέλλων από την υποτακτική, μόνο το _να_ γινόταν _θα_: να λάβη, θα λάβη, να λαμβάνη, θα λαμβάνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Σωστό ως προς τον τύπο, αλλά αυτό το ήναι με -η- από πού προκύπτει; Στα κλιτικά παραδείγματα του επίτομου Δημητράκου, τουλάχιστον, που έχω διαθέσιμο τώρα (δεν έχω γραμματική καθαρεύουσας), πουθενά δεν εμφανίζεται τέτοιος τύπος. Παντού «είναι» ήταν. Μήπως πρόκειται για το αντίστοιχο -είστε/-ήστε της καθαρεύουσας (όλα τα -ει- τα κάνουμε -η- σε μέλλοντα/υποτακτική);


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω από πού επηρεάστηκε το αρχικό _η_-, ξέρω μόνο ότι και ο Καβάφης το έγραφε έτσι.


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2011)

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ήταν αρκετά συνηθισμένο το "θα/να ήναι", αλλά πιο παλιά από τον Δημητράκο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο "κανονικός" τύπος, αλλά δεν είναι αυθαιρεσία του Φέξη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα δείτε και άλλες ανάλογες «ιδιοτροπίες» στο κείμενο, μια γλώσσα πολύ λιγότερο ρυθμισμένη, πράγματα άγνωστα ή ξεχασμένα από τους πολλούς, όπως π.χ. τον τρόπο γραφής *ήναι*.


Δεν αμφισβήτησα ποτέ ότι γραφόταν *και* έτσι. Και *η* γυναίκες έγραφαν κάποιοι και ο Βασίλ*ι*ς, και άλλα που δεν επικράτησαν. Άλλωστε είναι 1902, εποχή έντονων γλωσσικών αγώνων. Ας το πω αλλιώς: Το _ήναι_ δεν υπήρξε, νομίζω, ποτέ ο τύπος που πρότειναν τα σχολικά βιβλία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Εγώ αποκλείεται να σου φέρω αντίρρηση, αφού άλλωστε έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα ότι ποτέ δεν είχαμε τόση ρύθμιση της γλώσσας μας όση σήμερα.

Για τα _ήμαι_ / _ήσαι_ το μόνο που βρήκα είναι στο _Handbook of the Modern Greek Language_ του Thumb (1964):
The subjunctive is also written _νὰ ἦμαι_, etc. (3rd sing. _νὰ ἦναι_).
Δεν εξηγεί το φαινόμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Η γραμματική για τα δημοτικά που αναφέρεις εδώ, πάντως (είναι πια του 1922 βέβαια) το γράφει _είναι_.


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν αμφισβήτησα ποτέ ότι γραφόταν *και* έτσι. Και *η* γυναίκες έγραφαν κάποιοι και ο Βασίλ*ι*ς, και άλλα που δεν επικράτησαν. Άλλωστε είναι 1902, εποχή έντονων γλωσσικών αγώνων. Ας το πω αλλιώς: Το _ήναι_ δεν υπήρξε, νομίζω, ποτέ ο τύπος που πρότειναν τα σχολικά βιβλία.



Νομίζω ο Βασίλεις (διότι Βασίλειος), τουλάχιστον από τον Χατζιδάκι. Τέσπα, ίσως είναι θέμα ερμηνείας. Δεν ξέρω αν κάποια εποχή το "να ήναι" προτεινόταν από τη σχολική γραμματική. Πάντως και σήμερα αν δεις γραφτά διαφόρων θα βρεις πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις που αντιβαίνουν στις ρυθμίσεις. (Πρόχειρα: νεώτερος, ο μη τονισμός των αρχικών κεφαλαίων, καμμία, μεταγραφή ξένων ονομάτων και λέξεων, μπαμπινιωτισμοί κτλ.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η γραμματική για τα δημοτικά που αναφέρεις εδώ, πάντως (είναι πια του 1922 βέβαια) το γράφει _είναι_.



Ποτέ δεν έπαψε να γράφεται _είναι_ από τότε που εμφανίστηκε ο τύπος στον πρώτο πάπυρο. Απλώς επί μερικούς αιώνες κάποιοι το έγραφαν και _ήναι_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

Ναι, Βασίλεις, σωστά. Και σωστά και όλα τα άλλα. :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2013)

*Ένας εκδότης μιλά για την ποιότητα των μεταφράσεων (1971)*

Δυστυχώς η μετάφραση στην Ελλάδα περνάει κατά μεγάλο μέρος από στάδιο υπανάπτυξης. Σε μια εποχή όπου η πνευματική πρόοδος άλλων χωρών, όπως την εκφράζει η ψηλή στάθμη των βιβλίων τους, θα χρειαζόταν την αυτούσια εκείνη μεταλαμπάδευση που οδηγεί στην εσώτερη μέθεξη, πολλά από τα λίγα ξένα έργα που μεταφέρονται στη γλώσσα μας κακοποιούνται στα χέρια μεταφραστών λίγο πολύ ανίδεων και της ξένης γλώσσας και, απίστευτο μα αληθινό, και της ελληνικής. Κοινοτοπία έχουν πια καταντήσει οι εκδόσεις βιβλίων που τη μετάφρασή τους διακρίνει μια απροσχημάτιστη περιφρόνηση για το πρωτότυπο (αλλοιώσεις, περικοπές, μαργαριτάρια, προσθήκες, διαστρεβλώσεις ακούσιες ή εκούσιες) κι όπου μια απίθανη κιβωτός του Νώε καρφώνει το έμβολό της ολόισια στην καρδιά της εθνικής μας γλώσσας, παροτρύνοντας τους Έλληνες στην προοδευτική της νόθευση κι απαλλοτρίωση. Τραγικωμωδία: στη χώρα της γλωσσικής αφθονίας, οι λογογράφοι, φυσικοί διαφεντευτές κάθε γλωσσικής παράδοσης, προδίνουν και τη δημοτική και την καθαρεύουσα, σα λύκοι που τους βάλανε να φυλάνε τα πρόβατα, γράφοντας ο καθένας κατά το γούστο του, τη βολή του και το ποσοστό της αγραμματοσύνης του. Ίσως σ’ αυτό να ’χει μερίδιο ευθύνης κι ο νόμος, που ενώ για τη δολοφονία ενός ατόμου δείχνει τα δόντια του, για τη δολοφονία μιας γλώσσας σηκώνει τα χέρια του.

Μια άλλη σκοτεινή πτυχή του μεταφραστικού μας προβλήματος είναι η περίεργη καθιέρωση της μετάφρασης βιβλίων όχι από το πρωτότυπο αλλά από κάποια «μετάφραση ευκολίας» σε άλλη γλώσσα (αγγλικά ή γαλλικά βέβαια …), που είτε ξέρει είτε νομίζει πως ξέρει ο μεταφραστής. Αυτό θα μπορούσε ίσως να γίνει παραδεχτό για μερικές γλώσσες που στην Ελλάδα εξακολουθούν να θεωρούνται «εξωτικές», ινδικά π.χ. ή κινεζικά, αν και τότε ακόμα μονάχα από πένες υπεύθυνες και πρόσωπα δοκιμασμένης ευσυνειδησίας, ώστε το κοινό μας να μην αγνοήσει μια ξενόγλωσση πνευματική δημιουργία για μόνο το λόγο της απουσίας μεταφραστών. Αλλ’ από την ειδική αυτή περίπτωση ώς τη γενίκευση των «μεταφράσεων ευκολίας» μεσολαβεί απόσταση τεράστια. Και δεν είναι δύσκολο να φανταστεί κανείς την τελική μορφή και τύχη ενός κειμένου ύστερα από τόσες (παρα-)μορφώσεις στα χέρια των traduttori traditori, όπως πετυχημένα αποκαλεί το ιταλικό λογοπαίγνιο τους τέτοιους μεταφραστές: μεταφραστές-προδότες.

Κι ακόμα: στη χώρα μας, όπως κάθε ανεύθυνο άτομο μπορεί να παραστήσει το μεταφραστή κλασικών κειμένων, έτσι και κάθε αντιπνευματικό, κερδοσκοπικό στοιχείο μπορεί ανέλεγκτα να παρουσιάζεται σαν εκδότης αριστουργημάτων του παγκοσμίου πνεύματος. Μοιραία φυσικά συνέπεια μιας τέτοιας ανίερης συμμαχίας ψευτοεκδότη-ψευτομεταφραστή είναι να σερβίρονται στο ανύποπτο κοινό ψευτοβιβλία, άθλια σ’ εμφάνιση και περιεχόμενο, που σχέση τους με το πρωτότυπο μοναδική να είναι ο τίτλος· ή συχνά ούτε κι αυτός.
Είναι μια ιστορία που αγγίζει τα όρια πελώριας πνευματικής απάτης σε βάρος του ελληνικού λαού· μια ιστορία που έχει κάνει την πρωτοπορία του αναγνωστικού μας κοινού ν’ αποστρέφει τα μάτια από το ελληνόγλωσσο βιβλίο· μια ιστορία που αργά ή γρήγορα (γρήγορα!) θα πρέπει να σταματήσει.

Σε τούτο το βιβλίο, όλες οι μεταφράσεις έγιναν απευθείας από τα πρωτότυπα· μ’ ευλάβεια στο γράμμα και στο πνεύμα των συγγραφέων· με κοσκίνισμα της παραμικρής λεπτομέρειας· με ακούραστο κυνηγητό της τελειότητας· και με βαθιάν αγάπη για το κελαρυστό ποτάμι που είναι η εθνική μας γλώσσα, η δημοτική. Το αξίωμα του Ιταλού Μπενβενούτο Τερρατσίνι: «Μετάφραση σημαίνει κατανόηση, όχι αναπαραγωγή» υιοθετήθηκε εδώ σε μορφή βελτιωμένη: «Πρώτα κατανόηση και διαμέσου της, αναπαραγωγή». […]

Υπάρχει στη χώρα μα ένας εκλεκτός κόσμος που διψάει για εκλεκτό βιβλίο, και που δυσκολεύεται να το βρει. Σ’ αυτό το κοινό απευθύνονται οι συνεργάτες τ[…], τόσο με τούτη την έκδοση όσο και με τις ισάξιές της που θ’ ακολουθήσουν. Σκοπός τους είναι η χωρίς συμβιβασμούς προσφορά της πεμπτουσίας εκείνης που λείπει από την πνευματική προφυλακή της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Αν σημάδεψαν σωστά το στόχο, αυτή θα είναι και η μόνη αλλά τόσο πλούσια ανταμοιβή των μόχθων τους.

Θ. Καρζής

Εισαγωγή στην έκδοση: _50 κλασικά διηγήματα_. Αθήνα: Βιβλιομεταφραστική, 1971.

(μικρή ένσταση από εμένα: «αλλοτρίωση», όχι «απαλλοτρίωση»)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2013)

Σωστή η ένστασή σου, αλλά εγώ έχω κι άλλη.

Πιστεύω --ή θέλω να πιστεύω-- ότι από το 1971 μέχρι σήμερα κάποια πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει προς το καλύτερο. Εν πάση περιπτώσει ήμουν καλόπιστα διατεθειμένη να συμφωνήσω και, ενδεχομένως, να επαυξήσω στο γενικό πνεύμα του άρθρου, ώσπου έφτασα στην τελευταία παράγραφο. Εκεί μού δημιουργήθηκε αυτομάτως η ενοχλητική εικόνα: αυτοί οι κακοί εκδότες/μεταφραστές κι εμείς οι απίθανοι υπέροχοι εκπληκτικοί.

Χμ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2013)

Εγώ δεν διστάζω να συμφωνήσω με το γενικό πνεύμα, και να προσθέσω ότι θα ήθελα να τονίζεται περισσότερο ο ρόλος των *εκδοτών *και των πάσης φύσεως *εργοδοτών* στο φαινόμενο αυτό. Διότι αν είναι πανεύκολο να παραστήσεις τον μεταφραστη, είτε κλασσικών κειμένων είτε υποτίτλων για σήριαλ, είναι εξίσου ή μάλλον πολύ περισσότερο πανεύκολο να παραστήσεις τον εκδότη ή τον καναλάρχη, και να επιλέγεις για συνεργάτες διαφόρους που παριστάνουν τους μεταφραστές, αδιαφορώντας για το προϊόν που σερβίρεις στο κοινό, αρκεί να βγαίνει η δουλειά με τρεις κι εξήντα.

Για το "κακοί εκείνοι - καλοί εμείς" είμαι επιεικής, γιατί να μην πει ο άνθρωπος ότι κάνει σωστή δουλειά; Και το κοινό ας κρίνει.


----------

